# Speakers



## qcyhntr (Jan 20, 2010)

Does anyone use anything but PA speakers. We are trying out 6x9 car speakers with mixed results. We have just run 100 watt PA speakers in the past but thought that car speakers may give us a clearer sound.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I run 2 e-callers with 4 horns and 4 speakers. one system with horns and one with speakers. I used very good quality car speakers. Horns hit the high notes and speakers give you bass which horns dont have much. I run the feeder calls in the speaker system. The speakers sound 100% better than the horns.You would be amazed by the difference in the quality of sound. Here is the bad part, I dont think the birds react any better to high quality sounds than horns.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Easy way to get more clear sound out of your horns is run crossovers so they aren't trying to reproduce frequencies they are not rated for.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I wrote bass I meant base. Professor will crossovers give me more base?


----------



## otcblueplater (Mar 16, 2011)

You were right the first time with bass


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

octblueplater Thanks for the correction


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Old Hunter said:


> I wrote bass I meant base. Professor will crossovers give me more base?


Most PA speakers are not designed to handle low frequencies. Crossovers will prevent the PA speakers from trying to produce those low frequencies. If you want more bass, you could always use some woofers or subwoofers. I've talked to guides that tried sub woofers in seasons past and they saw no noticeable difference in results. Most guys could care less what speakers, sounds, amps, etc. they use, but there are a few out there that have put a ton of work into getting clarity and power, and they swear by the results.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

What exactly is a cross over?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

WingedShooter7 said:


> What exactly is a cross over?


http://www.crutchfield.com/Learn/learni ... overs.html


----------



## OneLeg (Jan 15, 2012)

i was wondering what the differance of a amp equalizer AND a crossover is and which would be better to use for an ecaller and which is better to use for the ecaller passive and or active crossover

Thanks for the info guys
Landon Wolf


----------

